# What is this?



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Larder Beetle


----------



## shamricked (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying so quickly! I was googling beetle with brown stripe and finding nothing. Googled the larder beetle and there it was  Thanks again!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Well done Fabrk8r! Larder beetles are very hardy. They will live in the salt box of taxidermy and tannery shops, a very hostile environment for insects.
They will live in the ends of wood strips in between the grain, often being confused as a wood-destroying beetle because of this.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

You're welcome shamricked and thanks PAbugman. The only reason I knew what it was is because I have seen a few of them in my own house through the years. My house was built in 1908 and I have the feeling there has been a small population of Larder Beetles living here for decades if not a century. 

They don't concern me much because they are not destructive and keep to themselves.


----------

